# Chunk bird at my work.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

One of my work colleagues who sits next to me has so far this afternoon eaten a 4 pack of Cadburys Twirls, a 200g pot of humous and half a 200g pot of tzatziki with a load of Carrs water biscuits.

This is generally the kind of cr4p she eats all day and it makes me fvcking crave rubbish food as well when i'm sitting here eating my chicken!!

She had a giant bag of toffee popcorn and 3 massive choc chip cookies for breakfast yesterday as well the fat fvck. :cursing:

Anyone else have to put up with this all day? It's torture as i'm trying to shed some fat at the moment and have cut out loads of carbs and chocolate which is my main vice. :ban:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Standard day for me at work. I get all the cakes/biscuits/treats put on my desk as they know I won't eat them. Just be strong mate, or tell her if she fetches stuff like that in again you'll take a dump in the pop-corn


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

take in a bag of flour, throw in on her, then when the samp spots show through, throw your love sausage at it. Trust me, this will solve your problem - arrest +prison tends to solve these things


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Currently cutting and my girlfriend still orders takeaways 2-3 times a week. Good job i've got willpower.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it's your diet not hers, leave the big fat cow be lol.......


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

There was this fatty in our work who used to wolf down volumes of sausage rolls you wouldnt think humanly possible.

One day Robbie (who she manages) went to email me saying "I cant believe how many sausage rolls that fat bitch has ate today" and promptly sent it to her by accident!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Funny every **** used to bring cakes and **** in at my work and be happy offering them about. I start bringing in mince and tatties or some other ****, someone complains and no longer allowed hot food at our desks. But cakes and that is fair game....


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> There was this fatty in our work who used to wolf down volumes of sausage rolls you wouldnt think humanly possible.
> 
> One day Robbie (who she manages) went to email me saying "I cant believe how many sausage rolls that fat bitch has ate today" and promptly sent it to her by accident!


Haha sweet. What as the outcome?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres a woman at my work who sits two seats down from me (next to my missus). Really wierd because we physically cant get something out to eat without her noticing and then getting something to eat too. Seriously everytime. And she always comes in a sneakily emptied her handbag full of chocolate bars, crisps, unhealthy sandwhiches etc into her drawer. She is over 20 stone EASILY.

Does make you sick and wander how the hell someone can do that but i just let it spurr me on even more, doesnt make me go off track in the slightest.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i work nights and is a lass on my team who gets through on a ten hour shift 6-10 cans full fat coke on shift and two three chocolate bars,then on her lunch break she will eat a salad and complain her diet aint working.

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahh the accidental email, made several similar mistakes myself. Damn embarassing at times though.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Where I used to work (public sector) there was a real cake culture.

They could talk about cake all day long.

Have we got any cake?

Who's turn for cake?

What no cake?

The Garden Centre does nice cake.

Leaving cake, birthday cake, it's Friday cake.....

CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE, CAKE.....!!!

All day, everyday f'ing day cake....!!!

Got to the point where the very word "cake" would promote a killing reflex in me...!!!!! :cursing:

I'm much better now though...:laugh:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Funny every **** used to bring cakes and **** in at my work and be happy offering them about. I start bringing in mince and tatties or some other ****, someone complains and no longer allowed hot food at our desks. But cakes and that is fair game....


i used to get moaned at for taking that gaspari stuff the pre workout one superpump 250 coz supposedly it smells of red bull and chemically

women!

but yet i have to put up with them eating greggs pasties or chinese style pot noddles which hum like sweaty feet.

once again but not been sexist but women!

think am gunna start taking vindaloos into work lol or is this spice i heard about on ugm that u cook with thats meant to smell aweful! cant remember its name


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

At least I'm not alone then!

I looked on the humous packet and that alone has 104g of fat in 200g!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love humous but stopped eating it. I've seen people eat a huge tub with carrot sticks saying they are on a diet...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I love banging fatties.

(not strictly on topic but I thought it was relevant lmao)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MXD said:


> I love banging fatties.
> 
> (not strictly on topic but I thought it was relevant lmao)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't mind the fat disgusting ****ers eating. Nothing makes me feel better about eating my chicken and oatcakes than some sausage fingered lard-**** with acne and greasy hair wolfing down chocolate bar after packet of crisps after... Hot girls eating ice-cream is another matter. That sets two parts of my body into craving overload!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Haha sweet. What as the outcome?


She didnt take it any further however she took it upon herself to read through all his emails and found some from yours truly slagging her off too! I was her senior though at the time which was lucky!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Nelson said:


> Where I used to work (public sector) there was a real cake culture.
> 
> They could talk about cake all day long.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it.

In my last NHS job there was a plate of cake probably 3 days a week minimum


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> I love banging fatties.
> 
> (not strictly on topic but I thought it was relevant lmao)


I don't love it but the voices make me do them


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

theres a fat lass where my gf works who is on one of those diets where your food is prepared for you (at a premium price!).

she claims to be serious about loosing weight yet sits there all day stuffing crisps and chocolate into her mouth.

she then has the nerve to sit and bitch about my gf eating healthy and refusing the office cakes. she tells my gf that she is too skinny all the time and makes a big deal about pointing out everything my gf eats to everyone else in the office.

the fatty has become the office joke without realising and people now egg her on to pass the time


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I don't love it but the voices make me do them


Ha ha, the old insanity plea!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

As Kai Greene says - *"Mind is everything"*

Why are you craving it when you can clearly see that that kind of sh1t food is turning her into a fat munter.

People eat that kind of stuff in my office aswell. But at the end of the day, what separates their tubby, watery, blated and quite frankly ugly physique from my superb physique:whistling: is the chocolate and bacon sarnies.

You are what you eat mate. :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

MXD said:


> I love banging fatties.
> 
> (not strictly on topic but I thought it was relevant lmao)


 :lol: :lol: Ace mate:thumb:

Can't fault some chubb after a night out,you know for a fact when you get back to hers your fcuking getting it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you are indeed what you eat.............that is why I'm a cnut!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

MXD said:


> I love banging fatties.
> 
> (not strictly on topic but I thought it was relevant lmao)





DNC said:


> :lol: :lol: Ace mate:thumb:
> 
> Can't fault some chubb after a night out,you know for a fact when you get back to hers your fcuking getting it


Indeed. They do give the best blowies....IMHO of course:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> you are indeed what you eat.............that is why I'm a cnut!


lol :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought houmous is a bad thing to eat since its made from chick peas

Maybe the addtives makes it bad..

EDIT: I dont even know how the stuff is spelt..


----------



## Mrcapo (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't mind the fact that the blokes I work with eat more chocolate than willy wonker but then they ridicule me for having a whey shake, referring to it as 'pink goo'. Bores the sh1t out me cause I don't comment on there diets! well I did once snap and say if eat what you eat I would look like you, Fat boy!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Smitch said:


> One of my work colleagues who sits next to me has so far this afternoon eaten a 4 pack of Cadburys Twirls, a 200g pot of humous and half a 200g pot of tzatziki with a load of Carrs water biscuits.
> 
> This is generally the kind of cr4p she eats all day and it makes me fvcking crave rubbish food as well when i'm sitting here eating my chicken!!
> 
> ...


Just give her a lat spread, hit her in the chops, knock her out then shove your manstick up her anal canal.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mrcapo said:


> I don't mind the fact that the blokes I work with eat more chocolate than willy wonker but then they ridicule me for having a whey shake, referring to it as 'pink goo'. Bores the sh1t out me cause I don't comment on there diets! well I did once snap and say if eat what you eat I would look like you, Fat boy!


Talk about Chocolate, have you tried them New Milky Bars??? I had to sample on last night.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nidge said:


> Talk about Chocolate, have you tried them New Milky Bars??? I had to sample on last night.


The raisin and biscuit ones? No :whistling: Nice, but Wasn't worth the £1 in Tesco though!



MarcusWright said:


> i work nights and is a lass on my team who gets through on a ten hour shift *6-10 cans full fat coke* on shift and two three chocolate bars,then on her lunch break she will eat a salad and complain her diet aint working.
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Since when has coke had fat in it :whistling: :lol: :beer:


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I work in an office where a box of heroes is standard fodder by the kettle.Also loads of biscuits or cakes. Its hard and sometimes I fall off the wagon.

When I do have a few, I get where do you put it all. If I ate that 'd be huge(cough you are)


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> The raisin and biscuit ones? No :whistling: Nice, but Wasn't worth the £1 in Tesco though!
> 
> Since when has coke had fat in it :whistling: :lol: :beer:


would ya drink 10cans of it when on a diet like, has ubber amounts of sugar in it


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> would ya drink 10cans of it when on a diet like, has ubber amounts of sugar in it


I know it does. Hasn't got any fat in it though  Wouldn't drink 10 cans of it, diet or not, Can't stand normal coke/pepsi anyway, it#s like drinking syrup/ Pepsi max for me all the way, or a :beer:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> i work nights and is a lass on my team who gets through on a ten hour shift 6-10 cans full fat coke on shift and two three chocolate bars,then on her lunch break she will eat a salad and complain her diet aint working.
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


those are the best, the women at work who eat a salad every day for dinner and are still fat as sh!t.........makes you wonder what they scoff when they get home!!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> those are the best, the women at work who eat a salad every day for dinner and are still fat as sh!t.........makes you wonder what they scoff when they get home!!


i will ask tomorrow when i get into work

my guess be pies lots of pies lol


----------



## JayMc (Jul 8, 2010)

theres a few where I work - i'm sure all the junk food turn them into ugly ****s haha

They even have the cheek to try to take the **** out of me for training well, eating heathy and drinking whey - most of them eat ****e all day and moan there fat - there's one lad though that eats **** all day and gets through 2x 2 litres of coke a day and he's like 8 stone wet thorugh - makes me sick haha


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

JayMc said:


> there's one lad though that eats **** all day and gets through 2x 2 litres of coke a day and he's like 8 stone wet thorugh - makes me sick haha


His teeth will make you sick too once they start rotting.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> those are the best, the women at work who eat a salad every day for dinner and are still fat as sh!t.........makes you wonder what they scoff when they get home!!


 they buy a salad and then put a **** load of dressing on. big nono. also probably do no exercise. fat people annoy me


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

It just makes me laugh when people do this **** but say they're on a diet. Don't go on a diet, change your fecking diet for good you lazy pie eating piece of ****!

x46bKxbkxrA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

tell her shes fat, and she'll die if she don't stop being fat.

giggidy


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> Standard day for me at work. I get all the cakes/biscuits/treats put on my desk as they know I won't eat them. Just be strong mate, or tell her if she fetches stuff like that in again you'll take a dump in the pop-corn


then it would be "poop corn"


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

spermbunny said:


> then it would be "poop corn"


LMAO :thumb:


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Talk about Chocolate, have you tried them New Milky Bars??? I had to sample on last night.


They are amazing!

But on the topic of fat people...If people enjoy been fat, go for it. We only get one life, so whatever way you choose to live it you have to enjoy it. But its the fat people who complain that do my nut in! YOU CHOOSE THAT BIG MAC! then complain about it! I dont go lift loads of weights then go complain about the fact i have outrageous arms!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

yoohoo1 said:


> Currently cutting and my girlfriend still orders takeaways 2-3 times a week. Good job i've got willpower.


Not so supportive......? :confused1:



Uriel said:


> *it's your diet not hers,* leave the big fat cow be lol.......


This is a fair point and I've learned to switch off from what ppl are eating :thumbup1:



Nelson said:


> Where I used to work (public sector) there was a real cake culture.
> 
> They could talk about cake all day long.
> 
> ...


This is one of the many reasons why I cannot work in places like this lol. Rather plod away as I am self employed and skint half the time, than have to endure an office full or truffle hunting snarfers.....



MarcusWright said:


> i used to get moaned at for taking that gaspari stuff the pre workout one superpump 250 coz supposedly it smells of red bull and chemically


Ah. When I worked at fitness first the MANAGER used to take me aside for drinking protein shakes and tell me I was drinking too many and it wasn't good for me......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

green19210 said:


> They are amazing!
> 
> But on the topic of fat people...If people enjoy been fat, go for it. We only get one life, so whatever way you choose to live it you have to enjoy it. But its the fat people who complain that do my nut in! YOU CHOOSE THAT BIG MAC! then complain about it! I dont go lift loads of weights then go complain about the fact i have outrageous arms!


We do sortuv moan though... cant get jeans to fix my thighs, cant get jeans big enough that I dont have to hold them up with a mahoosive belt lol, we moan about the diet, we moan about our self-inflicted injurys lmao....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I work in a chocolate factory! Get over it!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

jeez, throw this greedy woman into a vat of deep fried breadcrumbs and eat her.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

This whole thread makes me want to eat chocolate. Im gonna slab a lump of chicken in the oven with my morning eggs to curb these evil cravings.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

at work its customary to bring in cakes for your birthday so at least 1-2 times a week we have cream cakes, donuts, cookies + krispe cremes etc dotted around.

its not too bad now, i get used to it when dieting


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> at work its customary to bring in cakes for your birthday so at least 1-2 times a week we have cream cakes, donuts, cookies + krispe cremes etc dotted around.
> 
> its not too bad now, i get used to it when dieting


 Funny you should mention that.

I refuse to waste my own hard earnt money and contribute to everyones fatness when its my birthday, so last time it was my birthday i sent the following email to the whole office (worth bearing in mind that when someone brings in cakes they will send the following email to the whole office "*cakes in the 2nd floor kitchen to celebrate another year..."*):

Subject: "*Its my birthday....."*

Then in the body of the email it read: "*...so I have decided to donate £20 to charity instead of feeding the whole office good for nothing office crap.*

*Kind regards"*

Thankfully they all saw the funny side to it LOL


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update.

Just heard her on the phone saying 'she might' go out for a run tonight. Probably running after an ice cream van or something....

I'll ask her about it on monday.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Just heard her on the phone saying 'she might' go out for a run tonight. Probably running after an ice cream van or something....
> 
> I'll ask her about it on monday.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

this thread needs to start as its own journal

"journey of the fat chunk i work with.....OMG...she's got more rolls than a rolls royce!"


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

this is a funny post, keep us updated


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> at work its customary to bring in cakes for your birthday so at least 1-2 times a week we have cream cakes, donuts, cookies + krispe cremes etc dotted around.
> 
> its not too bad now, i get used to it when dieting


Its like that at my place as well. I never have any so that when it's my birthday I just don't buy any. Fat bastards whinge that they are all aft but live on crips and cake:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fat people make me look better.

Even to the point that I ask them if they'd like another cake so that I look better stood next to them.


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

got one across from me that constantly complains about her hips hurting now - i expect mine would if I was carrying around a (at least) 10st body belt everyday????

i work in the same environment, cakes are mandatory for b'days, security breaches, leaving days, joining days - and any day the woman across from me goes to the shop - in fairness at least she's very sharing, she always bring in bags of the stuff for everyone!

all very nice people, and she's lovely - but wow, when it gets to the stage that its hurting you to carry those pies around..........................???


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I love humous but stopped eating it. I've seen people eat a huge tub with carrot sticks saying they are on a diet...


Strange you say that my fat rugby mate does this all the time and keeps telling me but its vegetables and natural.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> One of my work colleagues who sits next to me has so far this afternoon eaten a 4 pack of Cadburys Twirls, a 200g pot of humous and half a 200g pot of tzatziki with a load of Carrs water biscuits.
> 
> This is generally the kind of cr4p she eats all day and it makes me fvcking crave rubbish food as well when i'm sitting here eating my chicken!!
> 
> ...


buy a block of *Lard* and leave it on her desk, with a note saying "enjoy"


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

we used to have a secretary that ate chips every day and washed it down with a slim fast shake, world class.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you are indeed what you eat.............that is why I'm a cnut!


Brilliant ha! :beer: Reps for making me laugh twice in one day!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update.

As she was stuffing her face about 10 minutes ago half of one of her teeth fell out. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Khaos said:


> buy a block of *Lard* and leave it on her desk, with a note saying "enjoy"


Or a note saying 'You lost one of your chins'


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Let them eat cake. Fat bulldozers its their arteries being clogged.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She's now eating a Terrys chocolate orange all to herself, it's 9:40 am.

Also, yesterday our CEO came in to the office and asked if it was dress down day as she was wearing a hoodie. I work in the city so we all have to wear suits, and she said she was wearing it as she was cold. He told her to sort out her diet and go to the gym as that is her problem! I nearly fell off my chair, it was hilarious! As he left he shouted over that he was just off out to find us a new office, one with a gym, she as fuming.

Well funny, truth hurts.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's funny


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Classic stuff... wish I could have seen the look on her face... lmao...

also you can get classier things to wear than a chaving hoodie... lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like victimisation to me. She's fat, has a food addiction problem and so is having the **** ripped out of her. Not impressed tbh.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Sounds like victimisation to me. She's fat, has a food addiction problem and so is having the **** ripped out of her. Not impressed tbh.


Fair game i say!!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ARGH hate fat ****s like that.

Bet she complains to everyone bout how she's fat too.

It's like fvcking look at yourself you absolute mammoth stop fvcking eating  

grinds my gears.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The worst thing is I don't think she realise she's obese. She walks around in these short little summer dresses so you can see her tree trunk legs and her 4rse is nearly hanging out.

It really isn't pretty, I think she's in denial.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I work with nurses mate, the majority of which are a lazy, pie eating bunch of lard ****s! I am surrounded by biscuits, chocolate and cakes given to them as gifts by patients or brought in by them for each other.

They dont have a clue about training, or diet and the amount of inane conversations I have with them about what I am eating, why do I train and am I on steroids.....well to say the least I am very bored of it lol

SD


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

defdaz said:


> Sounds like victimisation to me. She's fat, has a food addiction problem and so is having the **** ripped out of her. Not impressed tbh.


I disagree mate, lazy is the first thing that springs to mind, ignorant is another... true addiction should be helped but then addiction is always the first thing blamed and focused on when a swift kick in the petunias is often a good way to deal with it, but then we dont like to do that any more, speak plainly like, might hurt someones feelings then... blame is the first thing anyone does about something... not fixing the problem or finding a solution, what can we blame x on... bring on reality and common sense...


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Its no more victimisation than all the chaps on this thread are getting for training and drinking protein shakes etc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update, she's wearing leggings at work today.

Fatties should be banned from being able to buy that kind of attire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Quick update, she's wearing leggings at work today.
> 
> Fatties should be banned from being able to buy that kind of attire.


LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Quick update, she's wearing leggings at work today.
> 
> Fatties should be banned from being able to buy that kind of attire.


'accidentally' leave this thread on your pc, ask her to mind your desk as you're expecting a call and nip off to the loo. :whistling:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Quick update, she's wearing leggings at work today.
> 
> Fatties should be banned from being able to buy that kind of attire.


it would turn me on. get the chubby bint done


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Food addiction?? is that the new pc term for being a gluttonous lazy pig?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> at work its customary to bring in cakes for your birthday so at least 1-2 times a week we have cream cakes, donuts, cookies + krispe cremes etc dotted around.
> 
> its not too bad now, i get used to it when dieting


exactly what happens at our place, doesn't bother me much, blokes at work know i don't eat cakes etc so just leave me to it


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a fall out with the fat dick across from me recenly

One of the guys asked what i was eating - mexican chicken - which he said smelled strong. Fat dick pipes up and says in a sh!tty tone "yeeess really smelly!!!" whith a bigh sigh. Apparently answering him with "well not as smelly as your prawn coctail crisps at 9 in the morning"

For some reason he took the huff


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Sounds like victimisation to me. She's fat, has a food addiction problem and so is having the **** ripped out of her. Not impressed tbh.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PC brigade- addiction my ar se the only medical addiction is munch housen disease she is fat , lazy, poor attention to diet, sporadic eating patterns blah blah blah list goes on. I would begrudgingly admit that getting to 40+stone there may be a phsycological disorder there.

Fair game IMO bring a sharp stick into work next time and poke her 'is fat piggy ready for the oven yet, hmmm gristle'

fat cnut


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> it would turn me on. get the chubby bint done


Yeah...after reading most of your posts..you would fcuk a warm exhaust :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Had the old classic in Subway yesterday lunchtime. In the queue in front of me was a rather obese woman (dressed in the standard tight leggings which hugged every roll and were pulled up at the front to cover her sizeable gunt). Anyway she proceeded to order a foot long tuna on cheese bread with double cheese no salad and loads of extra mayo - probably about 80g of fat right there. She then ordered a double chocolate chip cookie and <you guessed it> a diet coke, no doubt as she was watching her weight!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Had the old classic in Subway yesterday lunchtime. In the queue in front of me was a rather obese woman (dressed in the standard tight leggings which hugged every roll and were pulled up at the front to cover her sizeable gunt). Anyway she proceeded to order *a foot long tuna on cheese bread with double cheese no salad and loads of extra mayo* - probably about 80g of fat right there. She then ordered *a double chocolate chip cookie *and <you guessed="" it=""> a diet coke, no doubt as she was watching her weight!!!


 :drool: :drool: I think we're all mad and the fatties have got the right idea :confused1: bet she loved it 

</you>


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Jem said:


> :drool: :drool: I think we're all mad and the fatties have got the right idea :confused1: bet she loved it
> 
> </YOU>


 Agreed :lol:

Maybe it was her 'cheat' meal :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> Agreed :lol:
> 
> Maybe it was her 'cheat' meal :whistling:


i keep going back to read it :confused1: :lol: ...thing is - she probably didnt think twice about eating it - or the precise content of it ....I'm an obsessed lunatic - so who's the nutter :whistling: ...bet she could walk into a shop and get some skinny jeans to fit her as well :confused1:

Fook it - Im off for foot long subway tomorrow and then eating maltesers in the dark :tongue:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Jem said:


> Fook it - Im off for foot long subway tomorrow and then eating maltesers in the dark :tongue:


cant beat a footlong after a night out


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> i keep going back to read it :confused1: :lol: ...thing is - she probably didnt think twice about eating it - or the precise content of it ....I'm an obsessed lunatic - so who's the nutter :whistling: ...bet she could walk into a shop and get some skinny jeans to fit her as well :confused1:
> 
> Fook it - Im off for foot long subway tomorrow and then eating maltesers in the dark :tongue:


Jem did you not notice the words "rather obese"......in other words she was a fat fvcker who will probably be dead from heart disease soon.....and she could go and buy "skinny jeans" and look at them all day knowing she will NEVER fit her lard ass in them:cursing: :cursing: ..............whew rant over

normal Khaos craziness has been resumed:bounce:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> i keep going back to read it :confused1: :lol: ...thing is - she probably didnt think twice about eating it - or the precise content of it ....I'm an obsessed lunatic - so who's the nutter :whistling: ...*bet she could walk into a shop and get some skinny jeans to fit her as well * :confused1:
> 
> Fook it - Im off for foot long subway tomorrow and then eating maltesers in the dark :tongue:


No, trust me she couldn't


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL  - they make 'em big you know ....sure you can get them in like size 20's or something ...you could prob sue under trade descriptions for labelling them skinny jeans - but I'll bet you can - can ye fook as like get them over even half trained calves though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL  - they make 'em big you know ....sure you can get them in like size 20's or something ...you could prob sue under trade descriptions for labelling them skinny jeans - but I'll bet you can - can ye fook as like get them over even half trained calves though :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL no way; her leggings would have been baggy on me and I'm 6ft 3 and about 18st 10lb at the moment. At a guess she would have been a size 28+ I reckon (not that I'm an expert on large woman......erm.... :whistling: )


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

rag the fcuk out of her


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> LOL no way; her leggings would have been baggy on me and I'm 6ft 3 and about 18st 10lb at the moment. At a guess she would have been a size 28+ I reckon (not that I'm an expert on large woman......erm.... :whistling: )


 :w00t: :blink:  I reckon it was definitely diet day for her then - that sarnie wouldnt touch the sides  :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink:  I reckon it was definitely diet day for her then - that sarnie wouldnt touch the sides  :lol:


FPMSL - I'm sure it didn't. Yeah diet day so lets eat healthy at Subway eh? Back to McDs today for sure I reckon :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Quick update, she's wearing leggings at work today.
> 
> Fatties should be banned from being able to buy that kind of attire.


Urgh....I wear leggings, but my god I have to wear a skirt over them, it's just too awful otherwise (and I am merely 'a bit fat' as opposed to all out bloater  )



laurie g said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: PC brigade- addiction my ar se the only medical addiction is munch housen disease *she is fat , lazy, poor attention to diet, sporadic eating patterns blah blah blah list goes on*. I would begrudgingly admit that getting to 40+stone there may be a phsycological disorder there.
> 
> Fair game IMO bring a sharp stick into work next time and poke her 'is fat piggy ready for the oven yet, hmmm gristle'
> 
> fat cnut


You been stalking me???? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

laurie g said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: PC brigade- addiction my ar se the only medical addiction is munch housen disease she is fat , lazy, poor attention to diet, sporadic eating patterns blah blah blah list goes on. I would begrudgingly admit that getting to 40+stone there may be a phsycological disorder there.
> 
> Fair game IMO bring a sharp stick into work next time and poke her 'is fat piggy ready for the oven yet, hmmm gristle'
> 
> fat cnut


People like you make me very :cursing: !! Very very noble of you to begrudgingly admit that when they finally get to 40+ stone that they might have some sort of disorder. Wow, so nice of you.

So when does an alcholic finally get classed as an alcoholic by your good self mate? When their liver packs up?

Or a drug addict? When they die?

The list goes on. Unfortunately for food addicts the visible symptoms are far more obvious that for most other types of addiction / issue and sadly most people will look very negatively on overweight people, compounding the issue for most people.

As a kid with serious food addictions (call it whatever you like) I got beaten up and bullied most of my days (it wasn't uncommon to be strangled, thrown down stairs, jumped on by gangs of kids and so on. Even the teachers took the p*ss). I would cry myself to sleep most nights, and try to suffocate myself. My only solace was food, and it just spiralled out of control.

I still have major food issues, but unfortunately for us, unlike drugs or alcohol you can't block out food out of your life!

Anyway, on her behalf, cheers buddy for your sympathy.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

daz, i think you may be letting your own personal experiences cloud your thinking here mate. I also think your arguement that its an addiction and should therefore not be criticised is a non-starter.

I'm a smoker. I've smoked for 30 yrs and I'm addicted to smoking. Do I get shown any sympathy becasue its an addiction? do I fvck! I get shunned in public places, criticised by the gov and press, and I get fat people come up to me and tell me to my face that I'm disgusting and that I'm goin to die because I smoke. No sympathy whatsoever.

If this thread was about a woman who smoked at work would you be as quick to jump to her defence? I doubt it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

> I get fat people come up to me and tell me to my face that I'm disgusting and that I'm goin to die because I smoke.

Them saying that isn't right either? I don't get your point. Are you saying because people aren't sympathetic about your smoking that we shouldn't be sympathetic to obese people? Bizarre.

Victimisation is what it is.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

defdaz said:


> > I get fat people come up to me and tell me to my face that I'm disgusting and that I'm goin to die because I smoke.
> 
> Them saying that isn't right either? I don't get your point. Are you saying because people aren't sympathetic about your smoking that we shouldn't be sympathetic to obese people? Bizarre.
> 
> Victimisation is what it is.


no im not saying that at all. I don't expect any sympathy. What I am saying is that just because something is an addiction doesn't mean it cannot be criticised.

I also question your assumption that the woman mentioned has an addiction. That would require some form of medical diagnosis and from a third party account of her scoffing a chocolate egg i dont think its possible to do that even if you were a doctor of whatever medical speciality deals with fat people. For all you know she may just be greedy - or is it your claim that being greedy is a medical problem?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

There's so much ignorance on this issue - that's the problem. Eating too much is just being greedy according to you, but drinking too much is alcholism. Go figure, eh. The problem is that eating is such an every day thing for most people that they can't imagine that people have problems with it.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Daz as this is a forum for people who train to get more muscle and less fat there are probably quite a few members who have been fat at one stage and have done something about it. If your avi and your story of your childhood are accurate then you are in fact one of these people. You stopped stuffing your face and did something about it. There is no personal attack on those who have or who are doing something about their weight. I would go so far as to suggest that if a big fat person started a journal that they would get nothing but support from the forum members; because they are trying to help themselves.

This thread is about something else though. Its about people who have a problem and do nothing about it. The people who even when its so blatantly obvious that they are overweight choose to put more food in and do no more exercise. I know that in some cases it can be medical, as in thyroid issues, and in these cases I would agree that sympathy is indeed morally obligatory. But this is rarely the case in reality.

IMO, over eating is not an addiction its a lack of self control, a lack of control that I and many others on here probably share if we're honest. The criticism of the office fatty and "Lardy Bob" from another thread is what gives many of us the drive to control our sugar "addiction" and get into the gym. I dont see, even given your said experiences, why you find our criticisms so wrong?

Also, it's a funny thread, and with pc the way it is now, we only have fatties, gingers, and baldies that we're allowed to make jokes about now. :innocent:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well said that man. :thumb:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Well said that man. :thumb:


thank you, im now off to get a cream covered deep-fried mars bar with chocolate sprinkles :tongue:


----------



## micktherepman (Aug 24, 2010)

Smitch said:


> One of my work colleagues who sits next to me has so far this afternoon eaten a 4 pack of Cadburys Twirls, a 200g pot of humous and half a 200g pot of tzatziki with a load of Carrs water biscuits.
> 
> This is generally the kind of cr4p she eats all day and it makes me fvcking crave rubbish food as well when i'm sitting here eating my chicken!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha - dude i can SO relate to that. I got this chick at my place - she is always going on about her weight and how she is trying 'hard' to shed pounds etc etc. The she goes and eats more junk than I could list. Heres what she ate yesterday just off the top of my head...

4 cheese twist cake like thingys

5 chocolate biscuits

3 (white) ham rolls

Cake

Jelly

P>S _ She only works every day from 10 till 2 JEEEEZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JBWILSON said:


> Daz as this is a forum for people who train to get more muscle and less fat there are probably quite a few members who have been fat at one stage and have done something about it. If your avi and your story of your childhood are accurate then you are in fact one of these people. You stopped stuffing your face and did something about it. There is no personal attack on those who have or who are doing something about their weight. I would go so far as to suggest that if a big fat person started a journal that they would get nothing but support from the forum members; because they are trying to help themselves.
> 
> This thread is about something else though. Its about people who have a problem and do nothing about it. The people who even when its so blatantly obvious that they are overweight choose to put more food in and do no more exercise. I know that in some cases it can be medical, as in thyroid issues, and in these cases I would agree that sympathy is indeed morally obligatory. But this is rarely the case in reality.
> 
> ...


You're making me just as sad as Laurie now.

Just because I am one of the lucky few to be able to control my issues (and barely at that!) doesn't make it any less a real issue than alcholism is should an alcoholic be one of the lucky few who manages to get their drinking problems under control. Can't you see that?

Your opinion that it's just a lack of self control just re-iterates what I said earlier - that people are completely ignorant on this issue. Only drug or alcholic issues are widely talked about (mainly because people are so put off by the appearance of obese people and so it's a taboo area).

Ask an alcoholic whether it's a lack of self control. This same person has his eating habits under control, drug use is fine but when it comes to alcohol, for whatever reason he can't stop himself. For most alcoholics the only solution is complete abstinance. Obviously, and sadly, this isn't an option for people with food addiction issues (whatevever you want to call it), and when trying to confront them you have no option but to still eat.

For me and lots of other food addicts it's not about self control. It's an all-consuming desire, need, requirement. Most normal people will wonder what to have for tea. I don't. I worry whether I've got enough food to last me the night or should I go shopping just to make sure. I panic about it, I can't stop thinking about it. Food rules my life. Can you see the difference? Probably not.

I talk to a lot of naturally slim people, people who've never had weight issues and the thing that always strikes me is that these people don't think about food on the whole until they're hungry. And then as soon as they've eaten that's it, on to the next thing until they're hungry again - might be hours and hours. That's so incredibly alien to me that I can barely even get my head around it.

Anyway, I am beginning to see why bodybuilders in general are seen as egotiscal, self-centered and shallow now! :cursing: I hope none of you lot are in the caring industry! Shesh.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Daz the sad thing is mate that the word addiction is bandied about sooooo much (and not just with food mate) that its losing value... so much out there could be mitigated but simple will power or just saying no but most like to live the easy life and not go down the hard path... thats just life though...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She must have a really bad "food addiction", she had a GU chocolate pudding at 9am this morning.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> She must have a really bad "food addiction", she had a GU chocolate pudding at 9am this morning.


OMG they're awesome :drool: ....I'm seriously getting my kicks reading about what this bird eats ....she knows good food clearly :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i'd do her. lol

Yeah i get the treats etc going around my office. Somtimes i buy a massive box of dounuts i watch them all tuck in. Fatties! makes me look even better! lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there are so many large women around theses days ,i just think

its becoming an acceptable way of life in britain,ow and blokes!

i was up the school fri,every single parent there bar 2-3 were

seriously overweight young and older mothers?

But tbh watching them there not bothered,live and let live,

if you travel round large parts of europe you dont see it.

the brits are obsessd with food tho....greedy cvnts lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

mal said:


> *there are so many large women around theses days ,i just think*
> 
> *its becoming an acceptable way of life in britain*,ow and blokes!
> 
> ...


Agreed, I am pretty sure that 90% of the people I see with bigger arms than me (in public) are female nowadays


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

may come as suprise but not everyone treats their body with respect, it her life let her get on with it, if you start judging people you soon find yaself on the same end of the stick


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

We were talking about exercise this morning and one of the lads asked her if she ever did any exercise. Her answer was "I'd rather be fat and happy".

How can you answer that!!! :confused1:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

How can you answer that?

'Happy or not, you stink in summer you fat sweaty cow.'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We used to have weekly team meetings that lasted for about 4 hours; it was always someones turn to bring in food. It got rediculous; barely any room on the table for our files and just tonnes of cakes, crisps, danishes, chocolate etc...people spent more time eyeing up the food and passing it around than focussing on the meeting...no one could ever finish the food so it sat around the office for days while everyone picked at it.

Oddly enough, having loads of people around me gorging on food gave me more will power not to succombe to the same temptation but I think I was unique in that respect as no one else seemed to be able to resist.

They were fun meetings though; felt a bit like a party


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> We were talking about exercise this morning and one of the lads asked her if she ever did any exercise. Her answer was "I'd rather be fat and happy".
> 
> How can you answer that!!! :confused1:


See - I cant fookin argue with her there :lol: :lol: :lol: - she's eating yummy food and is happy ...I wish I could be like that - she gets GU puddings at 9am ...that's living that is 



SiPhil said:


> How can you answer that?
> 
> 'Happy or not, you stink in summer you fat sweaty cow.'


aaaaaw I have to admit that made me laugh ...but feckin hell you're harsh :lol: :lol: :lol:



Katy said:


> We used to have weekly team meetings that lasted for about 4 hours; it was always someones turn to bring in food. It got rediculous; barely any room on the table for our files and just tonnes of cakes, crisps, danishes, chocolate etc...people spent more time eyeing up the food and passing it around than focussing on the meeting...no one could ever finish the food so it sat around the office for days while everyone picked at it.
> 
> Oddly enough, having loads of people around me gorging on food gave me more will power not to succombe to the same temptation but I think I was unique in that respect as no one else seemed to be able to resist.
> 
> They were fun meetings though; felt a bit like a party


Yep was the same with mine Katy - becomes a p!ss take tbh ! and if you didnt bring anything in ....oh the shame of it ... 

what I never got was the deal with birthdays :confused1: - why do I have to bring in cakes for everyone on MY birthday :confused1: ...if Im not eating them, and it's my birthday ...why do I have to feed everyone else ???


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update,

After turning up to work 20 minutes late she's gone out and come come back with a massive bacon baguette and a big slice of cake.

Her excuse for being late? Couldn't decide what to wear! Is it because all you clothes are getting a bit tight you fat cvnt?!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Jem said:


> See - I cant fookin argue with her there :lol: :lol: :lol: - she's eating yummy food and is happy ...I wish I could be like that - she gets GU puddings at 9am ...that's living that is


Is she really happy though? I find it funny when all these fat women go round on the "I'm fat and loving it!" band wagon. It's just a front to cover up the fact they hate their bodies but can't be bothered to do anything about it.

If you offered them a wish you can bet most of them would choose to be a healthy size again.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Quick update,
> 
> After turning up to work 20 minutes late she's gone out and come come back with a massive bacon baguette and a big slice of cake.
> 
> Her excuse for being late? Couldn't decide what to wear! Is it because all you clothes are getting a bit tight you fat cvnt?!?!


Do I wear my tent or do I wear my curtains?? :bounce: I should assume this is the only attire a very fat person can wear?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i spotted a girl the other day wearing tiny denim shorts and a boob tube, she had the whole im so big i have to swivel when i walk thing going on

she turned a fair few heads, for the wrong reasons obviously


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Is she really happy though? I find it funny when all these fat women go round on the "I'm fat and loving it!" band wagon. It's just a front to cover up the fact they hate their bodies but can't be bothered to do anything about it.
> 
> If you offered them a wish you can bet most of them would choose to be a healthy size again.


So true.

I bet they don't love the chafing when they walk or feeling too self conscious to wear a bikini on the beach.

That said, this one is indenial, she wears really short flowing skirts that show off her massive thighs and ****.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I bet they don't love the chafing when they walk or feeling too self conscious to wear a bikini on the beach.


Exactly. It's all a front. I don't see how being a disgusting smelly fat b!tch is fun at all! Much rather that than be healthy and attractive :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Is she really happy though? I find it funny when all these fat women go round on the "I'm fat and loving it!" band wagon. It's just a front to cover up the fact they hate their bodies but can't be bothered to do anything about it.
> 
> If you offered them a wish you can bet most of them would choose to be a healthy size again.


exaclty if you said to them you could be a size 8 right now you bet their FAT ASS they would say YES.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just noticed that she's wearing blue tartan tights too.

WTF?!?!?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like a stunner  :wub: :drool: :drool:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

send her the link to this thread LMAO


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

blue tartan is not slimming!!! infact any tartan!!

KP


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to sit next to a girl who was approx 25-28 stone. (Worked for a catering company selling pastries to hotels and restaurants).

We would have sample days, with plates of pain au choc, raspberry danish etc.

She would eat eat huge amounts in one sitting as well as usual lunch of 2 microwave lasagne and 3 bags of crisps.

Apparently this was nothing to do with her weight problem as it was all down to 'Glands'.

My boss hate a severe hatred for her gluttony and moved her to the top floor(no lift), to 'give the fat cow some excerise'.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We need some pics of this girl (i bet i would think she is hot!)


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We need some pics of this girl (i bet i would think she is hot!)


you like a bit of the old tartan eh?

KP


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We need some pics of this girl (i bet i would think she is hot!)


You probably would you slag!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> You probably would you slag!


There is no prob about it. If i was single, i wouldnt try and pull the hottest girls (cos i could prob get 1 out of 20 i try with and i cant be ****d with that), so id just go for a average one with big tits. she would love it.

But im prob only saying this cos i have only been with two girls and wouldnt be fussy!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I was 26 stone I used to say I was happy how I was.... Who was I ****ing kidding, I was a miserable fat ****.

Now I'm still a fat **** but not as miserable


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> err more like 1 in 200,000 ;o)


yeah give or take a few.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Had the old classic in Subway yesterday lunchtime. In the queue in front of me was a rather obese woman (dressed in the standard tight leggings which hugged every roll and were pulled up at the front to cover her sizeable gunt). Anyway she proceeded to order a foot long tuna on cheese bread with double cheese no salad and loads of extra mayo - probably about 80g of fat right there. She then ordered a double chocolate chip cookie and <YOU it guessed>a diet coke, no doubt as she was watching her weight!!!


OMG you use the gunt word as well!! LOL :thumb:

and i wish i had of read this thread before I ate that double decker i feel a bit sick now PMSL xx


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got two cousins that are huuuge. Female.

It's definately greed and laziness with them. Yet they're perpetually on a diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> *OMG you use the gunt word as well*!! LOL :thumb:
> 
> and i wish i had of read this thread before I ate that double decker i feel a bit sick now PMSL xx


I thought everyone uses it!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Smitch said:


> One of my work colleagues who sits next to me has so far this afternoon eaten a 4 pack of Cadburys Twirls, a 200g pot of humous and half a 200g pot of tzatziki with a load of Carrs water biscuits.
> 
> This is generally the kind of cr4p she eats all day and it makes me fvcking crave rubbish food as well when i'm sitting here eating my chicken!!
> 
> ...


see i would have given in and thrown a chocolate doughnut out the window and watch her chase it out the window :laugh:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> OMG you use the gunt word as well!! LOL :thumb:
> 
> and i wish i had of read this thread before I ate that double decker i feel a bit sick now PMSL xx


lol ive just had a double decker after my mixed grill n a can of coke lmao :beer:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

I love chocolate but just don't buy it or even go down that aisle in the shop then I don't even think about it :whistling:

It's not that hard to say "no" really.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i work in IT

its a well known tactic to get the staff as fat and lazy as possible so tey stay at their desks all day

we have a magic biscuit barrel that gets constantly topped up

friday mornings are cakes and doughnuts etc etc etc

every time someone travels to the moscow office (great fun over there btw) they traditionally bring back some kind of gloopy crap

every time someone has a birthday its the same, cakes and sweets

there are bowls and bowls of crisps constantly around the place left over after the marketing and sales meetings

free tea coffee etc etc etc

in one way theres SO much garbage around the place its kinda off putting making it easier to avoid.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I find it easy to say not to snack food and 'treat' foods like cake etc. Doesn't appetise me at all any more. I haven't eaten chocolate for months, nor sweets, doughnuts or cake. I

t's not hard - I used to love eating sh!t but after not doing it for a while I don't even think about it any more.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah once you have got over that urge it seems to be fine.

But every now and again I get my days when I crave it all! Especially after drinking the night before.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PeterTheEater said:


> i work in IT
> 
> its a well known tactic to get the staff as fat and lazy as possible so tey stay at their desks all day
> 
> ...


Do you work for Kaspersky by any chance?


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

KatBelle said:


> OMG you use the *gunt *word as well!! LOL :thumb:
> 
> and i wish i had of read this thread before I ate that double decker i feel a bit sick now PMSL xx


or what about a BoobyDo?

its where the belly sticks out further than the boobies do

:lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> OMG you use the gunt word as well!! LOL :thumb:
> 
> and i wish i had of read this thread before I ate that double decker i feel a bit sick now PMSL xx


Lol, wouldn't worry about the double decker hun but yeah I love the gunt word ha ha :beer:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She also scoffed down two Rolo chocolate dessert type things for a snack this morning.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

I find (probably like most glutenous people) it's a way of comfort when results are slow & sometimes think "f**k it! whats the point in denying myself chocolate etc to achieve results that are so slow in coming?"

However, the difference for the majority on this site is that we have a goal in mind, unlike the fat people who either don't have a goal to go for or don't know how to go about setting & achieving a realistic goal, therefore just carry on doing the same thing everyday.

Routine is difficult to change, even when you do have a goal.

Ironically my biggest problem is eating enough!

It's hard when all my life I've just eaten enough to maintain a skinny body to suddenly try & eat every 2-3 hours.

& it really hurts my feelings when someone says "Just get some f**king food in you pencil neck!" lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

BB73 said:


> I find (probably like most glutenous people) it's a way of comfort when results are slow & sometimes think "f**k it! whats the point in denying myself chocolate etc to achieve results that are so slow in coming?"
> 
> However, the difference for the majority on this site is that we have a goal in mind, unlike the fat people who either don't have a goal to go for or don't know how to go about setting & achieving a realistic goal, therefore just carry on doing the same thing everyday.
> 
> ...


The results will be oh so sweeter when they come, because you will know how hard you've worked.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Smitch said:


> She also scoffed down two Rolo chocolate dessert type things for a snack this morning.


Oooooh, now those things are awesome to be fair :lol:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

BB73 said:


> I find (probably like most glutenous people) it's a way of comfort when results are slow & sometimes think "f**k it! whats the point in denying myself chocolate etc to achieve results that are so slow in coming?"
> 
> However, the difference for the majority on this site is that we have a goal in mind, unlike the fat people who either don't have a goal to go for or don't know how to go about setting & achieving a realistic goal, therefore just carry on doing the same thing everyday.
> 
> ...


looking at your avi you're only 4 years old so dont beat yourself up too much fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> I love chocolate but just don't buy it or even go down that aisle in the shop then I don't even think about it :whistling:
> 
> It's not that hard to say "no" really.


Only cos i call you a "fat caaaaaaaa" if i see you with any.

(thats what you have to do lads, bring their self esteem really low so they have no choice but to change/get ill....either way, you will end up with a slim bird!!)


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Only cos i call you a "fat caaaaaaaa" if i see you with any.
> 
> (thats what you have to do lads, bring their self esteem really low so they have no choice but to change/get ill....either way, you will end up with a slim bird!!)


Yeah that's why! You make me feel so low and sick about myself :sad:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Yeah that's why! You make me feel so low and sick about myself :sad:


You will thank me one day when you clothes arent size 18 anymore!!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

PeterTheEater said:


> looking at your avi you're only 4 years old so dont beat yourself up too much fella


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Two & a half actually!

But my dad's a skinny runt too!

I'm worried it could be genetic :confused1:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You will thank me one day when you clothes arent size 18 anymore!!


18!!! You cheeky bugger maybe minus the 1! :tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

aa_sexy said:


> 18!!! You cheeky bugger maybe minus the 1! :tongue:


what 17??? :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> what 17??? :laugh: :tongue:


Thats what i was thinking!!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

8... you knew what I meant lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Smitch said:
 

> I just noticed that she's wearing blue tartan tights too.
> 
> WTF?!?!?


This reminds me of a joke I heard today

*How do you find out which Clan a Scotsman belongs to without asking him?*

*
*

*
You stick your hand up his kilt and if he's got a quarter pounder, he's a Mac Donald.*

:lol:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

hhaha!!! What about a scottish woman? a mcmuffin?

Sorry I lowered the tone!!

KP


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Thats all i have to say about that joke.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> hhaha!!! What about a scottish woman? a mcmuffin?
> 
> Sorry I lowered the tone!!
> 
> KP


That's even better!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

which one?!

Both?


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> That's even better!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha!! at least we laffed!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

aa_sexy said:


> 8... you knew what I meant lol


I am all sweet and innocent... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I thought everyone uses it!!


Nope ive only heard one other person using it before :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

jay_bla said:


> lol ive just had a double decker after my mixed grill n a can of coke lmao :beer:


Tasty aint they :lol: :lol: x



PeterTheEater said:


> or what about a BoobyDo?
> 
> its where the belly sticks out further than the boobies do
> 
> :lol:


doesnt have quite the same affect i dont think :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> This reminds me of a joke I heard today
> 
> *How do you find out which Clan a Scotsman belongs to without asking him?*
> 
> ...





Kristeen said:


> hhaha!!! What about a scottish woman? a mcmuffin?
> 
> Sorry I lowered the tone!!
> 
> KP


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch. You sen what she got for today yet?I'm going with a huge healthy sausage and bacon baguette and extra packets of mayo to put on it!


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

sick of the fat sweaty buldge ****s at my work lol u think they would doo sumthing about their weight. not eat much more ****e lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update, not eating anything so far today but she has worn the same dress for 3 days in a row.

Now, i'm not some mega clean freak but that's just wrong isn't it?!?! I bet the armpits are beginning to kick up a bit, and it also brings into question general personal hygiene.

If i wore the same shirt to work 3 days in a row i think i'd feel pretty mingy....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant you go over and give her a sniff? sort of...incognito


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Quick update, not eating anything so far today but she has worn the same dress for 3 days in a row.
> 
> Now, i'm not some mega clean freak but that's just wrong isn't it?!?! I bet the armpits are beginning to kick up a bit, and it also brings into question general personal hygiene.
> 
> If i wore the same shirt to work 3 days in a row i think i'd feel pretty mingy....


I do enjoy this thread :thumb:

Got rid of all the chunk birds in our office... bloke only zone now... makes me remember how lucky I am!

If she's happy to wear clothes that are on display for three days running, just imagine how long the ones that aren't go mg:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG...how did i miss this thread...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You'll all be relieved to know that she's now been over to Pret and got herself a bacon baguette, a coffee and a big slice of cake.

I did just have the awful thought that she might have been wearing the same pants for 3 days too. :no:


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Does she outgun (bingowing) you?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you should set up a whale cam.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Got me thinking... maybe we should dedicate a thread for posting pics of fitties and fatties in the work place. I'd start, but no females here what so ever :thumbup1:

Tip for any budding budding paps: Just make sure your phone is on silent, nothing worse that the fake shutter sound when you're going for an 'under the desk' shot :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Got me thinking... maybe we should dedicate a thread for posting pics of fitties and fatties in the work place. I'd start, but no females here what so ever :thumbup1:
> 
> Tip for any budding budding paps: Just make sure your phone is on silent, nothing worse that the fake shutter sound when you're going for an 'under the desk' shot :lol:


good luck with that mate!

the last fat bloke i worked with could kill me (if he caught me that is)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> good luck with that mate!
> 
> the last fat bloke i worked with could kill me (if he caught me that is)


I'm sure if you have a few cakes strapped to you he'd give it a pretty good go.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'm sure if you have a few cakes strapped to you he'd give it a pretty good go.


he favours pasties, FYI


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

He's a good sport actually, he even wore what he bought him for xmas

:thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

hamsternuts said:


> He's a good sport actually, he even wore what he bought him for xmas
> 
> :thumb:


haha, quality, good lad :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> He's a good sport actually, he even wore what he bought him for xmas
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah he looks really pleased to be wearing that


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> He's a good sport actually, he even wore what he bought him for xmas
> 
> :thumb:


would have been funnier if you had bought it in a smaller size :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Was just talking to fatty about eggs, i eat 8 if i'm having them scrambled and my missus has 4. Fatty was saying that more than one egg a day was really bad for women, about ten minutes after she'd stuffed a bacon baguette down her throat while telling us how much she ate at Masterchef live yesterday.

I just made a veiled dig about being more worried about people who did zero exercise and ate crap all day than fit people that eat more than one egg a day.

Are people really this stupid?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

why a veiled dig.

wy didny you tell her that she is wrong and eggs are good for you but bacon every day is gonna make you obese and rot your bowels away to a slow death?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Team1 said:


> why a veiled dig.
> 
> wy didny you tell her that she is wrong and eggs are good for you but bacon every day is gonna make you obese and rot your bowels away to a slow death?


Because i've been told about having digs at her before about her eating habits and lack of exercise.

Basically, when someone is fat you're not allowed to criticise their diet and offer advice as you might upset them but if you eat healthily then you're fair game, especially when you have a protein shake.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

my favorite journal on um-m !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha, not quite a journal but probably the closest i'll ever get to writing one!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well chunk bird is now my idol - last couple of weeks I've been attempting to follow in her very large shadow ...I still fit into it probably so must try harder :laugh:

Updates please - need to learn. Ive done hour and half fasted cardio and had me protein porridge but I do have 2 large purple quality st lined up for later


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Come on Smitch

What's happening? - updates, updates, updates!!! :bounce: :bounce:

I need my chunk bird fix!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

THis chick at my old work place use to have the most snacks, chocolates, cream cakes, fruit bread, hob knobs and the tastiest flap jacks. At times i forgot what will power meant.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been wondering how she is progressing


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate that people at work always go on about what you eat. Out of the two secretaries at work one is very slim and runs loads and the otherone needs 2 chairs for her backside. Always bringing in cake a biscuits etc - she offered me a tripple choc chip muffin today at 9.10am - I said no its a bit early for me.

When I was at my biggest I always hated eating anything infront of people cos I felt self conscious like I shouldnt be eating it. Now I hate watching fat people eat cos I think the same thing.... so wrong but I am so sick of people who are fat compaining about their weight.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> I hate that people at work always go on about what you eat. Out of the two secretaries at work one is very slim and runs loads and the otherone needs 2 chairs for her backside. Always bringing in cake a biscuits etc - she offered me a tripple choc chip muffin today at 9.10am - I said no its a bit early for me.
> 
> When I was at my biggest I always hated eating anything infront of people cos I felt self conscious like I shouldnt be eating it. Now I hate watching fat people eat cos I think the same thing.... so wrong but I am so sick of people who are fat compaining about their weight.


bang on there. if you got a problem do something about it! what does my head in is when people say o i cant help it my family are fat so im just going to be as well!! :cursing: gets right on my bits that does lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I often think they shouldnt make clothes bigger than a size 16 - that way you'd have to stay in shape cos you'd have nothing to wear!!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> I often think they shouldnt make clothes bigger than a size 16 - that way you'd have to stay in shape cos you'd have nothing to wear!!!!


Lol harsh.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Would work in two ways - 1. people would be more wary of their weight if they literally "had nothing to wear" and 2. I would not have to see them as they would have to sit indoors :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Would work in two ways - 1. people would be more wary of their weight if they literally "had nothing to wear" and 2. I would not have to see them as they would have to sit indoors :lol:


Even Harsher.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

At least there'd be no fatties in the land of the ice queen!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> At least there'd be no fatties in the land of the ice queen!!!


Lol.

But...but...but.... ok.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Would work in two ways - 1. people would be more wary of their weight if they literally "had nothing to wear" and 2. I would not have to see them as they would have to sit indoors :lol:


or

3. all fatties would walk around naked and put me off my greggs pastys when im shopping with the missus on a saturday lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> or
> 
> 3. all fatties would walk around naked and put me off my greggs pastys when im shopping with the missus on a saturday lol


Good point it literally is win win for all concerned.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> or
> 
> 3. all fatties would walk around naked and put me off my greggs pastys when im shopping with the missus on a saturday lol


They'd become some sort of new breed, planning ways to jump you for your clothes to wrap round a body part :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update:

It's our works do tonight so she'd decided to wear a 'Christmas' oufit. This consists of an off the shoulder black dress so short it shows off far too much fat thigh, some hideous turquoise tights and her hair in platted pigtails. Not a good look....


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

we want a pic of you groping her thigh whilst having a quick fumble in the stationary cupboard


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

No thanks!!!!

I'd rather chew my right arm off!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

she might do that for you


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

simply rape her fat arss in the toilet at work and she won't sit next to you no more.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

its no secret that you want to pump her smitch

go for it at the xmas party as women are always itching for someone to rub their snatch in the festive season


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

tuktuk said:


> women are always itching for someone to rub their snatch in the festive season


Philosophical words there :lol: :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I weigh 22 stone. I'm musclat (muscle + fat ) when I walk nothing shakes, I don't really make a noise. I'm 6 foot 3 so a big lad.

We got this one bitch, I mean this mother **** a big mother ****ing big bitch you know. I could sit on one of her **** cheeks. She woddles and **** shakes, the ground beneath you shakes. You can tell when she is coming. I reckon she must be 28 + stone.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

pump her till she pukes is my motto


----------

